# Out of interest - Who's a smoker?



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I just got back from Dubai and tried smoking a shisha pipe. I don't normally smoke but actually quite enjoyed it. Probably due to the fact the smoke is drawn through water and isn't too hot and harsh.

It got me thinking so here's a quick poll - who out of us welshies smoke and what do you smoke?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

dont, never have, filthy habit.

oopps just read the question properly disregard my reply


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

Never even tried one.

I did get a fair bit of passive weed smoke at uni, playing late night pontoon with less goody-two-shoes flatmates. Tricky to "not inhale" for two hours. It was certainly interesting - it significantly impaired my ability to do simple mental arithmetic, but I didn't care...


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Never seen any point in setting something on fire and sticking it in yer mouth....hence the reason why I'm a non-smoker of anything :thumb:


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

More importantly Matt, how was Dubai???


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Allblackdup said:


> More importantly Matt, how was Dubai???


Absolutely amazing thanks - did a desert safari, drinks at the burj hotel, saw the burj tower, the palms etc. Crazy place.

Cars out there are amazing too. Every car is a range rover or 911. Loads of lambos. One hotel had too SLR's parked next to each other outside.

Saw these two beauties at the Atlantis Hotel on the palm:


----------



## ShineySTi (Jan 12, 2009)

Marlboro menthol. 

Which is getting harder and harder to find. The woman at asda last night said they're stopping making them. 

I also fall quite heavily into the latter category. Smoke more of them than the marlboros.


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Absolutely amazing thanks - did a desert safari, drinks at the burj hotel, saw the burj tower, the palms etc. Crazy place.
> 
> Cars out there are amazing too. Every car is a range rover or 911. Loads of lambos. One hotel had too SLR's parked next to each other outside.
> 
> Saw these two beauties at the Atlantis Hotel on the palm:


Awesome mate! :thumb:


----------



## blas (Jul 6, 2008)

Djarum Black!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm smoker 
Djarum Black, Sampoerna Mild, Djarum Super, Gudang Garam International, Cigarrilos.etc, only from Indonesia, especially the cloves...
this is to enter Djarum : http://www.djarum.com/en/


----------

